
I Had My DNA Picture Taken, With Varying Results - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/science/i-had-my-dna-picture-taken-with-varying-results.html?_r=0
======
kingkawn
A better title is "Direct-to-Consumer DNA Testing is Meaningless."

